# E&M Specialty Exam



## smorton255 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm getting ready to take the E&M speciality exam and am wondering what the best reference material to take into the exam? I know I have to have  an audit tool and the '95 & '97 DG's but is there something else that would be helpful? Any other tips would be appreciated. 
Susan


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 13, 2009)

I took "Medical Record Auditor" by the AMA... I didn't use it much actually. I really just used the guidelines.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 13, 2009)

The proctor didn't mind?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 13, 2009)

No, you were allowed to bring a book of your choice for the specialty exams. She was totally fine with it. I didn't use it but maybe once..


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks~


----------



## renifejn (Apr 13, 2009)

Any suggestions on how to study "Risk assessment, including (but not limited to) the ability to benchmark, identity problematic situations and missed billing opportunity" which is listed on the website as to the things that we'll be tested on?


----------

